# 9 year old getting period???



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

9 is on the early end of normal. First rule of support for this is do not freak out! Even if you really want to. Welcome it as you would if she were 11 or 12 or 13.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

But I hadn't thought that far ahead! I want to be supportive and do this right.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I was 10, so 9.5 doesn't seem like a big stretch to me. I can see it sneaking up on you at that early age, though. First of all - did she know what it was? My mom was 10, too, and her mother had never told her a thing about menstruation and she thought she was dying when she woke up in a puddle of blood







. And her mom still didn't really explain much about it. Anyhow, the first thing I'd do is make sure she knows it's totally normal. If you haven't had any sort of puberty discussions yet, now would be the time - and I think a good, frank book is a good way to go - you can talk it over with her and show her whatever pictures they have to explain about the ovaries releasing eggs, etc. Another important thing to tell her is about how long it will last and that because she's young, it might be sporadic and be several months before it happens again or that it might come back every month.

And I'd do something a little special for her. Like a mom/daughter day out doing something a little "grown up" - like a pedicure or manicure, or a fancyish meal somewhere (even if you just go to a not fancy restaurant but fancy yourselves up







)


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks! I have the "It's Not the Stork" book. At first I thought it was a UTI. She said it hurt to pee and there was a tiny smidgen of blood. But it's getting to be a lot more now and there's no blood in her urine and her urine is clear.

I am broke but will find the money and have a special day with her tomorrow.









Maybe make her some cloth pads, too?


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm not entirely convinced I'd do cloth pads for a nine year-old, but it depends on your situation. I truly cannot imagine dealing with cloth while also dealing with junior high school. Definitely set her up with some supplies though (I got through my first period on TP because I was too embarrassed to tell my mom, and I basically ruined all of my underwear).

And something kind of special, even if it's just an ice cream cone and french braiding her hair, would be sweet.


----------



## whatsnextmom (Apr 2, 2010)

It's possible it's not her period at all. She may have broken her hymen which can cause some period-like bleeding. It's not so uncommon in active girls today and easy to mistake for starting your period. Activities as simple as riding a bike can tear the hymen. Has she shown other signs of puberty like breast buds, pubic hair, discharge, moodiness? The breast buds typical start developing a year prior to mensus. If this is really out-of-the-blue it may not be her period at all.

This happened to me at 10 though I didn't realize it at the time. I was playing on the slip and slide with my cousins. When I used the bathroom, I thought I'd started my period. It didn't come back until 2 years later when I was showing several signs of puberty.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Does she have other signs of starting puberty? Has she had breast buds for a while. If not, it might be worth a check with the doctor.

If it is her period,






















to you and her.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Ahhh! I have been thinking about this recently as my DD is also 9.5 and getting boobs, body odor, and growing a lot. I figure her period is coming sooner than later. I didn't start until 13, but there are definitely girls who are 9-10 getting theirs.

I don't have any helpful advice, though. Just







. Is she handling it okay so far? When I mentioned it to my DD the other day she seemed a bit freaked out at the idea.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

'm pretty sure it's here period. She has cramps today and is still bleeding. As for other puberty related things- I haven't noticed or asked. I guess I'll have to! I'm getting ready to take her out to coffee and talk where her 8 year old brother will leave her alone. I'll ask her about cloth pads later-she likes to sew and we homeschool and she's a tomboy, so I'm not worried about anything there for her.


----------



## whatsnextmom (Apr 2, 2010)

Hmm, I would consider calling her doctor. It's pretty uncommon for a 9-year-old to get her period without your knowing whether she's started developing or not. It could be nothing but it's unusual enough to ask about it.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whatsnextmom* 
Hmm, I would consider calling her doctor. It's pretty uncommon for a 9-year-old to get her period without your knowing whether she's started developing or not. It could be nothing but it's unusual enough to ask about it.

Really? Because not every girl is going to announce hair, breast development, or other aspects of puberty to their family. It's also not uncommon to not notice or ask...


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I was also 10 when I got mine (My bday is in March and I started in March...so right at 10) 9 is early but, imo, not TOO early. I've noticed that girls seem to develop faster these days anyway.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
And I'd do something a little special for her. Like a mom/daughter day out doing something a little "grown up" - like a pedicure or manicure, or a fancyish meal somewhere (even if you just go to a not fancy restaurant but fancy yourselves up







)

I like this idea. Make a big deal out of her being a woman...not so much the bleeding part. (Because that's no fun!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Really? Because not every girl is going to announce hair, breast development, or other aspects of puberty to their family. It's also not uncommon to not notice or ask...

I agree.


----------



## whatsnextmom (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

Really? Because not every girl is going to announce hair, breast development, or other aspects of puberty to their family. It's also not uncommon to not notice or ask...
I agree that most kids aren't going to announce it but it is rare to have a girl start menstrating without ANY noticeable signs that she's started developing (and development starts about a year or more in the majority of cases.) Breast, armpit hair... these are things you can see when your kid is wearing a tank top, swimsuit, regular shirt, ect. Mom's usually notice these changes pretty quick and I'm guessing the OP is as observant about her child as the next mom.

I know a couple 9-year-olds that started their periods but their body started developing at 8. I'm just saying if this is a total surprise and there are no other signs of puberty, it might be worth a call.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whatsnextmom* 
Hmm, I would consider calling her doctor. It's pretty uncommon for a 9-year-old to get her period without your knowing whether she's started developing or not. It could be nothing but it's unusual enough to ask about it.

Our doctor moved out of state and none close by are taking our insurance at the moment. I can try to make an appointment in the neighboring county health clinic, but honestly trust that very little. Not that I don't *want* to take her, but it's unlikely for awhile.

As for development-I didn't get boobs until a couple of years after I got my period-unfortunately I'm not very gifted in that department still.







As for body hair-she has very very fine strawberry blonde hair so it's not surprising if neither she nor I noticed body hair changes. It also took me a few years in that department after menarche. Mine is dark, though. I asked her if she had hair "down there" and she acted like it was the single sickest question ever asked and yelled "NO!" so I don't know if that's a "no" no or a "OMG what's wrong with me now" no.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

It was probably a "my _mom_ is asking about my girl parts! Gross!" no.


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

Since my oldest is coming up on 12, I've been making myself more aware of the stages of puberty so I know what to expect. My understanding is that 12.5-12.75 is the average age for a girl to start her period now a days, so yours is obviously quite a bit younger than that. However, 20 years ago, 13.5 was more average, so it sounds like you were a few years younger than average as well. I would expect that, with a family history of starting a few years younger than the current average, it wouldn't be unheard of for her to start that young.

I hope that she isn't too phased by this and it sounds like you are handling it well.


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

Chiming in, I got my first period about two weeks before my 10th birthday. I didnt start getting my boobies until about 11. I also had the fine blond peach fuzz hair on my legs. Don't remember when pubes started, maybe around 13ish?

So FWIW, according to ME, it all sounds pretty within the realm of normal.

I found that my mom making a not-so-big-a-deal about it helped me MORE then if she had been all up in my grill trying to be supportive. YKWIM? I guess less was more, maybe? Like, this is a part of life, this is what you do about it, go on with the rest of your day, kinda thing. But again, thats just what worked FOR ME.


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

I'll try not to derail your thread







. I am curious, though, for those of you who started your period that early, did your growth slow down afterward? I've read that bone growth slows down significantly after a girl's period starts and that one should expect no more than maybe another inch or two of growth after that point. That was about right for me, but I got my period just before my 14th bd and I imagine that I would have been done growing my that point either way. I'd imagine that a girl who stops growing at 10, on the other hand, might wind up rather short as an adult.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristaN* 
I'll try not to derail your thread







. I am curious, though, for those of you who started your period that early, did your growth slow down afterward? I've read that bone growth slows down significantly after a girl's period starts and that one should expect no more than maybe another inch or two of growth after that point. That was about right for me, but I got my period just before my 14th bd and I imagine that I would have been done growing my that point either way. I'd imagine that a girl who stops growing at 10, on the other hand, might wind up rather short as an adult.

I wasn't early with mine (started at 13) but I grew 6 inches (from 5 feet even to 5'6") between 13 and 17.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

I grew 5 inches in the year after I got my period.


----------



## sept04mama (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes on the growth thing. I got my period at 9 and am short, didn't grow much after that. My sister is 7 in taller than me and she started her period 5 years later or so. I totally blame my height on my early development.

To the op: Since I was younger when I started, I felt very weird. My mom didn't make a big deal, just gave me a charm bracelet in private, not a huge thing was made. I was grateful for that. Of course, I also had quite a chest so I was already embarrassed when grown men would oggle me in public.


----------



## chfriend (Aug 29, 2002)

Back on topic, if OP's daughter is accurately reporting no other signs of puberty, unexplained bleeding might be a problem.


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I think I started at 12. I know I hit my adult height at 13 (5-5).

I actually hid my first period from everyone. My mom had tampons in the cabinet, and I figured them out. I was always VERY shy about my period. I remember that I liked the tampax because I could flush everything. And if I used a pad I would bury it in the trash so no one would know. I still have no idea why I was like that. My mom didn't make a big deal out of it, or anything.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristaN* 
I'll try not to derail your thread







. I am curious, though, for those of you who started your period that early, did your growth slow down afterward? I've read that bone growth slows down significantly after a girl's period starts and that one should expect no more than maybe another inch or two of growth after that point. That was about right for me, but I got my period just before my 14th bd and I imagine that I would have been done growing my that point either way. I'd imagine that a girl who stops growing at 10, on the other hand, might wind up rather short as an adult.

I was the tallest girl in my class until puberty. I was probably over 5 feet tall when I was ten and started my period. I grew until I was about 12, and I'm 5-4.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

I was about 9 when I first got my period as well. I had been the tallest kid in my class through most of elementary school, but when we came back for fifth grade, everything was different. I was suddenly on the shorter side, and stayed that way. I am almost 5'2" now.

Of course, I was a C cup in grade 5 as well....

My daughter is 8 1/2, and while I don't see breast buds etc, I do see that she is developing some leg hair (she's got very light brown hair, and the leg hair is blonde so not very noticeable.) She uses deodorant, and has finally developed a butt- (her pants don't fall off instantly anymore!)

She is not yet 60 lbs, so I think we have a while, but I do see the subtle changes, and based on my experience I try to be aware, as well as to talk about development with her so she isn't scared.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, she does have leg hair. Didn't realize that was a sign. It's super light blonde.

I got my period at 11.5 or so, went from super short to a growth spurt at age 13-14 to where I am now (5'5"). It was really quick and I haven't grown since.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 

Of course, I was a C cup in grade 5 as well....

Ugh, having large boobs in any grade under 8th is not fun! It was me and one other girl in my small class that were "developed" at the time. No fun.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
Ugh, having large boobs in any grade under 8th is not fun! It was me and one other girl in my small class that were "developed" at the time. No fun.

If it makes you feel better, us flat chested chicks were jealous.







I was SO flat forever. Still don't have much in that department. (Unless pg)


----------



## WCM (Dec 15, 2007)

OP I got my period when I was 9, and I don't recall any other 'signs' of puberty. I started shaving my legs at 7.5 (I was trying to copy my mother), and my 6.5 y.o. DD has lovely pale blonde leg hair now, so I don't know how accurate leg hair is for puberty. My 9 y.o. son has lots of leg hair also, and no other puberty signs. I never got dark leg hair until I was a mid-teen.

FWIW my first period or two were not full on bleeding, more like brown discharge, I kept changing my pants, unsure of what was happening, as I had imagined *blood*, red, lots, not this odd thing I was going through. I never told my mother, my Dad's GF noticed in the laundry. Overall an embrassing exp. And growth-wise, I have no idea when I stopped growing or had a growth spurt, but I'm an average 5' 4", just like my parents. With big boobs in Gr 6.









My only issue as a teen with cloth pads was that they leaked. The fear of social mortification totally outweighted health or enviro for me, I used OB cotton tampons, they were so smal and held a lot. As an adult my POV changed, but as a teen it was about feeling 'normal' when I had my period, not feeling like I was wearing diapers or had to sit a certain way so I wouldn't leak. I remember being terrified to stand up because I was unsure if my pants had stained.

Oh man, my daughters are going to go through all this too. Yay. and sigh.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittywitty* 
If it makes you feel better, us flat chested chicks were jealous.







I was SO flat forever. Still don't have much in that department. (Unless pg)









I was a 36D in 7th grade (confirmed by Victoria's Secret measuring me) and a DD in high school (even when I had lost weight!) I have always been jealous women with moderate (or even small) boobs!


----------



## whatsnextmom (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

I didn't get boobs until a couple of years after I got my period
If this is how you developed, then it could be how she's hardwired and nothing wrong at all. It's unusual but since it's how your body worked there is a good chance it's how she works too.

Quote:

I'll try not to derail your thread . I am curious, though, for those of you who started your period that early, did your growth slow down afterward?
I was pretty average starting at 12 and was fully grown by 13. My DD is 13 and still hasn't started. I know DH and his 3 sisters all continued growing until 16 or 17 (though the girls did tell me they started period at an average 12-ish.) DD is thrilled because she was always the short one and now she's surpassing everyone lol.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I started my period at 9. I don't really remember too much stuff going on before that. Shortly there after I got massive armpit hair (which I disliked then and love now).


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

I think you are handling this really well with her :









As for growth, I got my period at 10.5, I was probably 5'1". I grew 6 more inches before Christmas, so in 7-8 months, then I pretty much stopped. I feel that my puberty did stunt my growth since everyone else in my family is closer to 6", but I think it has more to do with how FAST I went through puberty, because I also went from mild AA bumps to D cup in that grade, and my hips too, I have stretch marks all over. I just went through the whole process so fast it was crazy!

My dd is 10.5 right now, and has a tiny bit of leg hair coming in , and her nipples are just a little raised, her hips are starting to get a little more shaped. she is *very* open so I get updates all the time, including working on masturbation being a little more private. I love our relationship and I feel so lucky that she trusts me this much.

I think what helps at this ageish - the late 8's to 11's, is being present, learning her big girly moment cues, as opposed to the playing baby dolls or legos or whatever your child likes. I just go sit by her and stroke her hair or whatever, and for my daughter, it's ok to say, 'hey look, you've got a little leg hair coming in' or something like that to get our conversations in those directions started, or sometimes she will come to me first. I have found that being quiet for a few minutes is ok, it gives her time to think of questions.

I have no idea if any of this is helpful, but I hope so


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
I was a 36D in 7th grade (confirmed by Victoria's Secret measuring me) and a DD in high school (even when I had lost weight!) I have always been jealous women with moderate (or even small) boobs!

ME too!!! I was a 32DDD by 9th grade, and now I'm a F. I even lost weight, like 40 lbs, and I still have the dang boobs. I was so hopeful they would go down to like in the D DD range so I could og buy some normal bras, but nope, I lost 1 cup!

Sorry to derail. I agree that it's likely that if your breasts and other signs came later than that can be normal for your dd. there are typical patterns but that doesn't mean atypical is unhealthy or warrants a doctor visit. In fact, my periods were heavy to the point that I regularly would gush through my clothes and my school wouldn't let me come back until my mom took m to the doctor to confirm I wasn't having a miscarriage for 3 months in a row despite my mom insisting this was normal family history for us and that they were turning something normal into an abnormal experience for me. I made it all through 6th grade with no one bothering me and then it was the junior high secretary who went bonzo on this, so at 12 I was in stirrups for a complete pelvic 3 months in a row.







Unless she has too much pain, or gets signs of anemia or some other concerning sign other than that she is young and you didn't quite expect it, I think it may be ok to just let it be normal! I out grew the crazy heavies after a few years and never had any signs of anemia. Each family has its tendencies and it sounds like you and your dd have things going well.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Well...it's puberty. I saw the other day she has tons more leg hair and she is definitely getting underarm hair. It's so darn light and fine it took just the right angle and I saw it. My baby is becoming a big girl.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

I started at age 11, and I had noticed changes in me as early as age 9. I don't think it is abnormal to start that early, my mom started at age 10. I am pretty short, and definitely stopped growing upwards at about age 12 or 13. I didn't get actual boobies until I was 19 or so, and didn't get actually curvy until my mid twenties! LOL

Congrats to you and your little woman!  Cheers!


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh wow, this thread is making me want to cry. I really hope my dd follows in my footsteps and doesn't hit puberty until she's 12, because I just cannot believe that in 1.5 years she could be on the road to womanhood. That's too soon! Maybe I'll stop feeding her.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I talked to my mom and she went through her old journals. Apparently she was wrong about when she got her period. She was about 9. Almost 10. She thought it was when she lived with her mom but apparently it went away for awhile and came back.

And now I am also totally freaking out about environmental estrogens. The only organic milk around here is Horizons and it's extremely expensive. Our regular milk is artificial hormone free (or so it claims) but seeing how she is anemic, vegetarian, and has trouble getting enough calcium already with her diet, I can't cut milk out and can not afford all organic. So that's freaking me out.


----------



## ChristaN (Feb 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittywitty* 
... but seeing how she is anemic, vegetarian, and has trouble getting enough calcium already with her diet, I can't cut milk out and can not afford all organic. So that's freaking me out.

Is she iron anemic? Has her dr suggested anything to rectify the situation -- supplements or other? Milk actually tends to be worse for anemia and, at best, certainly doesn't help correct anemia. I'd see that anemia and the need for calcium as two separate issues.

Could you try calcium fortified OJ or even those calcium chews? There are a lot of vegetarian sources of iron. My girls like black strap mollasses drizzled on their PB on tortillas or toast. Depending on how open she is to green leafy veggies, some of those are also good sources of iron. Perhaps try posting in the vegetarian nutrition part of MDC to see if you get any other ideas.

In re to it being the milk, though, it probably isn't something you're going to know for sure. There are all kinds of things that are correlated with earlier puberty even things one wouldn't expect like having been a low birth weight or preterm baby.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, she was 8lbs. 1 oz and born naturally on her due date, so I don't think that's an issue!

She has become such a picky eater lately, I try the OJ but she doesn't like it and doesn't like molasses, so...

I have not had her tested, but she has signs of anemia and won't eat almost anything with iron or protein in it. I hope she snaps out of this picky eating thing soon!


----------



## 2timestrouble (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittywitty* 
Thanks! I have the "It's Not the Stork" book. At first I thought it was a UTI. She said it hurt to pee and there was a tiny smidgen of blood. But it's getting to be a lot more now and there's no blood in her urine and her urine is clear.

I don't remember having pain when I pee when I got my period, but then again is being quit long,







ha.
I agree with the moms that advice having a talk to your daughter about what to expect and why.
I also recommend you to get some pads (the light ones) and have them for when the time comes. I when I got mine and my mom wanted to do something "special" and took me to buy many pads so I could try them on and find which one I liked more. Now I think it was a very nice touch but back then I was soo embarrassed


----------

